# New Bright Brass Tracks



## logoguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey guys, 
I'm new to the forum and a newbie to G Scale with many questions. I would like to start working on an outdoor garden railway and started pricing out outdoor track. I don't have the $1000 plus dollars it will cost to buy the higher end track needed, but came across the NEW Bright brass outdoor track. It is much cheaper but from the pictures I seen online, looks comparable to other tracks. 

Is there anyone using this track outdoors? how do you find it? 

I know most are going to tell me to spend the extra $$$ and get the good stuff, but I haven'f found anyone online reviewing it. I would like to hear from people who have it/ using it to get their take.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I have some new bright track. It is not brass but I assume their brass track is the same design. As long as the rail is solid brass with no steel you might be fine for out door use. The rail is actually more of a hollow rectangle. If I put my steel track out side it would rust up and away instantly. The brass won't have that problem but you will have to watch for stepping on it. Since it is hollow it will kink and buckle much easier. You not only have to think of you stepping on it but also consider any big dogs around or deer and the like. I use mine to the Christmas tree track and it work just fine for that. Also, I run live steam only, so conductivity may be an issue for outdoor use. New bright track just has slide connectors which may not conduct like a rail clamp could on the high end track.


----------



## logoguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks! It states that for indoor and outdoor use....but I can't get a real good closeup shot. But if its similar to what you have, maybe i will have to rethink it. Whats an affordable outdoor brass track that will hold up in all weather conditions?


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

The best idea I can give is to look for used track----- LGB ,Aristo or USA


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Good Picture Jmill, It definitely looks like it's 100% brass, so it won't rust away. So it might work pretty good for some one who runs battery power or steam. You can just see the hollow part in the far rail. Just have to watch stepping on it, but a good foundation (roadbed) can make a world of difference too. Mine does not have the plastic "clips" under the rail at the joints, just the metal pins. Two extreme/long-term concerns would be UV protection in the ties and wearing through the tin rail wall. I've never heard of the latter but I'm sure some one here could post a picture of it.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

New Blight track IIRC is hollow stamped brass similar to Bachmanns stamped track. The only advantage over the Bmann stuff is it wont rust into powder after a few months. But beware the plastic ties are in all likelihood not UV resistant and could deteriorate outdoors. Now for some reason I recall the brass is over cast plastic rails so it is sturdier than the Bmann as one can step on it but I personally have never tested that. Best bet if your going to do a small layout to start you might do OK but I would also suggest trying to find used LGB or Aristo/USA brass track would bw a much better long term solution because unlike the New Blight track, they are fully compatible with each other. The New Blight stuff only works with itself.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Also consider Bachmann is coming out with their own line of brass track. I have see a picture of it on another forum, and it appears to be very similar to the Aristo/USA stuff. Is it an exact match? That is anyones guess until it reaches the market and gets the work out. If like all other things Bachmann, I would think it will be less expensive than Aristo/USA, but how much is yet to be seen. Also, it will only have narrow gauge tie spacing, leading me to the conclusion that it is aimed at the 1:20.3 crowd. (Fine by me  ) 

Good hunting! 

Bob C.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been happy with Piko brass 4' straight sections. I bought from Ridge Road before they went out. Currently Piko is still a best buy at $5.00 ft. 
The brass rails are the same as LGB and weather great. I will definitely buy more Piko. Made in Germany is nice too. 
Alan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I know you requested to only hear from people with experience with this hollow track. 

I don't have it, but lionel made hollow brass track too. 

Don't do it unless you only want your layout to last a couple of years. Track should be a one time investment, and you WILL step on it, trip on it, etc. Basically if you stay in the hobby you will want to trade up, plus all the switches available are very "sharp" so many locos won't go through them, and the selection of curves is too tight and limited. Lastly, hooking "regular" track to it will almost impossible. 

I would not consider it. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hint: look for USED track, thats where the bargains are. I see used LGB brass track selling for well under $5 a foot on Ebay, the secret is to buy R1 4 foot diameter (2 foot radius) track and the 12" long sectional straights, This will limit you to smaller rolling stock but dont be put off, you can do quite a lot with the small stock, the wider the track diameter, the higher the prices are on Ebay, same for straight sections, with the 5 footer sections fetching the highest premiums. 

The biggest question is something only you can answer, what do you want to run on your layout? If you want to run smaller stuff like the 2 axle engines like LGBs Stainz starter set engines or Pikos 0-6-0T saddletanker, then R1 will do just fine, however if your dream is to run bigger steam or bigger diesels (Pacific or GP-9) then you are going to need to use 6.5 foot diameter as a minimum, with most really large engines requiring 8 foot diamter track. 

Your long term choices about rolling stock will determine whether you can go bargain hunting and get started, or if you will have to save a bit longer to get what you really need.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I will echo the suggestion to look for used track. Go local even. Every now and then some track comes up on Craigslist in my general area. I think some of the higherr end Newbright Christmas sets had solid track but looking on ebay that is not likely what you'll find nor get. I want to say that Lioenls stuff was plated and not brass really? Not sure? I've been seeing used LGB and aristocraft brass going as low as $2 a foot every now and then and the 1200 series switches (R1 turnouts) from LGB & Aristocraft go for $12 to $20 used. At the last train show back in November in the Buffalo NY area the local GRR club had a stack of them they could not move. No other track though. $4 a foot is my limit on used on Ebay and I figure the shipping price into my per foot price. A family friend wants some bachman track for his indoor layout for the grandkids and I've been looking for it for that stuff I'm not willing to pay more than $1 a foot and it is currently selling MUCH higher than that. 

Chas


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Logoguy, 

Track is the foundation of your railroad. Like has been mentioned above, it IS a one-time investment. If you can't afford NEW, then look for good used track. Remember that as far as track AND ties are concerned, you get what you pay for.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

And if you invest in a rail bender, those 2' radius curves can not only be straighten with some success, but also re-bent into a larger radius curve if you so desire. I was give 2 full boxes of 2' radius curves, and I've straightened out the curves both by hand, and with a railbender. The railbender produces a more reliable, and accurate result, but it is possible to do by hand. 

Craig


----------



## logoguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Guys! all very helpful. It looks like I will go with Aristo, I found a place that somewhat local...not the greatest price, but I'll start off slow. I looked on ebay and such for used track, but living in Canada, shipping is way too much, and almost cheaper to buy new locally. 
I'm going to need an 8' radius as I'm purchasing a Spectrum mogul, I'll start small and slowly work up to a larger, more elaborate setup! 

Thanks Again for all your help! 

Steve


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Steve, 

Pay attendion to the difference between RADIUS and DIAMETER. Most large scale curves are referred to in Diameter. I believe the Spectrum mogul will negotiate an 8 foot DIAMETER 4 foot radus) curve. it is a smaller loco than my K27 which I was running today on 10 foot diameter curves. 

Happy railroading! 

Bob C.


----------



## logoguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Your right, my mistake, I meant Diameter!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would not recommend using the new bright track for out doors. I use Aristo brass track under the Christmas tree and operate my New Bright Christmas train on it. Works great. Later RJD


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

You can use hollow rail and step on it and it won't be damaged, but it requires some work. Strip off all the ties. Turn the rail over and fill it with something strong. I used inexpensive wires, which I then sealed in with outdoor caulking PL or something like that. I then stepped on it a few times to test it out and it works. I'd try it first. Then, you can lay the rails on wood ties. it will look better than even commercial track with plastic ties. It's a bit of work but some people just don't have the $$$ 

DaveV


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

I´d go for Code 250 rail, either steel or nickelsilver, with sleepers / ties suitable for the models you will use. 

Until ten years or so ago, there was not much choice. Most track looked like overseized LGB brass stuff. They used a Swiss vintage metre gauge sleeper design, more or less in 1 : 22,5 scale. A 1 : 20,3 scale logging train looks a bit silly on such track. 
1 :29 "standard" gauge prototypes look out of place as well. 

I think, over the pond, Llagas Creek is a firm to look for. Accucraft used to offer American looking brass track as well, but most people do not like brass too much, when using electric track power. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

I have not tested out new bright track, but I can shed some light on the various track types available. 

Though some will disagree, brass track is good for railroads in certain conditions. Brass doesn't work well when you are in a very wet climate, when you don't have a wiring system installed, or when you don't use rail clamps. I have also been told that brass works well when you are near the coast as it doesn't actually corrode. So if you wire in a bus system along the length of the track, and you are using clamps, you should be fine for most places using brass. 

Stainless steel is a good choice if you don't want to, or can't, preform track cleaning maintenance. Stainless steel is also good for wet climates where brass would form an oxidation layer quickly. 


Nickel silver is the middle ground between brass and stainless steel. I would use nickel silver in places like tunnels where you can't clean track often. However, nickel silver requires a wired bus system, as nickel silver has 1/10 the conductivity of brass. 

Finally, there is aluminum. Aluminum is only good for battery powered locomotives, live steam, or any other application that doesn't require track power. The only time I found you could use this would be when you are just starting out and you want to set up a small loop of track that is easy to maintain. 

Like I said at the beginning of the post, many people would probably disagree. I am talking from experience, having tested brass, aluminum, and nickel silver; and having lived in a humid climate, and a dry climate, I can see how track reacts in various situations. Good luck finding the right track.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Brass oxidizes easily near the ocean, trust me. Oxidation is what obstructs electrical flow. If you get any metal to corrosion, you are in big trouble. 

You also don't want to run a bus along the track, you want power fed in a "star" configuration, using the shortest feeder wires possible. 

Greg


----------

